# No Golden Ratio in GMO fruit?



## blujeenz (18/8/16)

First some background, the Golden Ratio (1.6180339887...) is found in nature, also sometimes expressed as the Fibonacci sequence:
1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 55 89 etc
_the next number in the sequence is found by adding the 2 previous numbers._

The seed pattern in a sunflower follows the Fibonacci spiral pattern as does the spiral growth of the Nautilus shell.








The spiral patterns of the pine cone as well as the pineapple also contain the Golden Ratio.

On this pineapple I used a permanent marker to keep track, hence all the koki marks, it wasnt bought that way. 
Counting the spirals of leaves leaning in the direction of the green lines yields a count of 8 and a count of 5 in the "yellow" direction.
Moving onto the fruit body, counting the "blue" spirals = 8, "red" = 13 and the "black" vertical rows = 21.




Interestingly humans also have evidence of the Golden Ratio, in the measurement of the bones in the hand amongst some examples.





Heres an example of a healthy heart beat plotted on an ECG.
The gauge being used on the chart is a Golden Ratio device created by a dentist to assist with creating aesthetically pleasing dentures.

These images copied from http://www.goldennumber.net/





It is my belief(creationist) that the Golden Ratio could be seen as a _signature or fingerprint _of GOD.

So, upon counting the segments in a naartjie, I was rather surprised to see there were 10.
Others have had 9 or 11 segments, there were also no pips.

Could this lack of conforming to the Fibonacci sequence be a result of GMO tampering?
.. or is it merely the result of man creating hybrids with cross pollination?


ps apologies for the click-bait title, chalk it up to too many hours spent on YouTube.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## boxerulez (19/8/16)

Religion is a touchy subject for a community as tightly knit as ours so I will respond carefully to this.


Regarding the fingerprint of god...

There are trees at my Grandfathers house well over 60 years old still bearing oranges with mutation. NON gmo trees.

Regarding the bone structure etc. in humans... where does those with dwarfism fit in? What about those afflicted with down syndrome?

Creationism is a tough cookie to swallow... lets just call it a dry hit.

Anything that grows at a steady rate will create a pattern as it grows.

Anything not reflecting a pattern will be an indicator of changing external factors during its period of maturing, ie weather or disasters like fire, drought, etc.



Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (19/8/16)

boxerulez said:


> Religion is a touchy subject for a community as tightly knit as ours so I will respond carefully to this.
> 
> Regarding the fingerprint of god...
> 
> ...



Its all good, I can appreciate that there will be different beliefs to mine and it doesn't irk me in the least.
I would expect some deviation from the mean, we arent all identical, those human deviations from the mean you mentioned are also the exception rather than the rule.

The general consensus regards the growth pattern, from professionals in the botany field, is that it is the plants most efficient means of utilising its growth hormone.
The fact that angle of distribution happens to be 137.5 degrees around the center which corresponds to the _Golden Ratio _(222.5/137.5) seems to be a suspicious coincidence to me.

The GMO fruit theory is my idle ponderings and I was just looking for more info, so I appreciate your input, thanks.


----------



## boxerulez (25/8/16)

@blujeenz

It is quite amazing. If this thread was in mybroadband forum there would have been islamophobia anti semitism racism and homophobia already.


Lucky we are a bunch of nice guys here.... truly a family...not only a community 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (25/8/16)

boxerulez said:


> @blujeenz
> 
> It is quite amazing. If this thread was in mybroadband forum there would have been islamophobia anti semitism racism and homophobia already.
> 
> ...


Vapers have skin in the game, outsiders are mostly anonymous keyboard ninja's.
Besides, you cant really tell a man _his auntys parrot _when you might bump into him at a vapecon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## stevie g (31/8/16)

Shhhh... Don't tell my mom about this thread she goes into contortions when she hears the word GMO

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

